# copper thieves



## 3xdad

..."he was actively on fire,” said Police Lt. Mike Madden.


Guess his chickens came home instantly.


----------



## local134gt

Too bad he's still alive, he'll probably sue the poco now


----------



## noarcflash

local134gt said:


> Too bad he's still alive, he'll probably sue the poco now


yep, the tower was not protected with chain link fencing and barb wire. And he's probably an illegal alien that will become a millionair.


----------



## farlsincharge

3xdad said:


> ..."he was actively on fire,” said Police Lt. Mike Madden.
> 
> 
> Guess his chickens came home instantly.


Should have put him out with a shovel.


----------



## Big John

I have no love for thieves, but I ain't gonna wish death on the guy. A death sentence for thievery is harsh punishment. 

I do, however, hope it cooked some of the Stupid out of him.

-John


----------



## TOOL_5150

Its too bad that he didnt die, because now my tax dollars are going to pay for his stupidity, rather than fixing that dam freeway less than a mile from my house.


----------



## CanadianBrad

I gotta agree with John, a death penalty for thievery is pretty harsh.

However, if the appropriate bodies were to determine that his medical care was to be restricted to the bare minimum, and he must then pay off his debts and live the rest of his life disfigured, I'd call that fair.

I'd also like to see some courtroom judge stand up and laugh at the guy when he tries to sue.


----------



## JRaef

Big John said:


> I have no love for thieves, but I ain't gonna wish death on the guy. A death sentence for thievery is harsh punishment.
> 
> I do, however, hope it cooked some of the Stupid out of him.
> 
> -John


I agree, as long as it remains simple thievery. But the one caveat I have is that if his thievery causes a power loss that results in the death of someone else, then he should be tried for murder because he should know the potential consequences of his depraved indifference to human life. We all face a risk of a power outage at a critical time causing a traffic accident or a medical emergency, but WILLFUL actions that cause power outages should be considered acts of violence. 

Manslaughter only if he can prove he is mentally deficient.


----------



## stuiec

We need another Island. Australia turned out pretty well dinnit? :shifty:


----------



## T.J.

*proof*



JRaef said:


> Manslaughter only if he can prove he is mentally deficient.


I'd say doing what he did proves some deficiency of some sort.


----------



## CanadianBrad

T.J. said:


> I'd say doing what he did proves some deficiency of some sort.


It's true. If that doesn't prove mental deficiency, nothing ever will.


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro

When i was in honduras they spiral barb wire all the way up the electrical poles because people steal copper and the cobra heads to sell for scrap. When i was at my old base people were stealing our ground wires theres always dummies


----------



## darren79

stuiec said:


> We need another Island. Australia turned out pretty well dinnit? :shifty:


What about Antarctica, should be lots of room there. If they want to try and escape and swim away, I wish them luck.


----------



## Shock-Therapy

Unfortunately it will likely take a fatal event to make headlines and a few more of these guys getting lit up for the story to spread.


----------



## Shock-Therapy

Perhaps maybe this senseless act would cease but I doubt it. Cant imagine how even drugs would make this seem like a logical method of making a few bucks. Must have had some understanding of lines to even consider it??


----------



## ceb58

CanadianBrad said:


> I gotta agree with John, a death penalty for thievery is pretty harsh.
> 
> However, if the appropriate bodies were to determine that his medical care was to be restricted to the bare minimum, and he must then pay off his debts and live the rest of his life disfigured, I'd call that fair.
> 
> I'd also like to see some courtroom judge stand up and laugh at the guy when he tries to sue.


Had a clown go into a sub station about 2 miles from my house. He grabbed the wrong wire, or right wire, how ever you want to look at it. Any way, he is no longer with us. Due to what he was doing his family would not claim the body. So us nice tax payers got to foot the bill to bury him.


----------



## ce2two

The other day thieves broke into a sub station cut high voltage wires and it gave one of the thieves 3rd degree burns :laughing:he will lose both hands:lol::lol::icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin::brows:well deserved....this was in CALIFORNIA...try wiping your ass now:thumbsup:


----------



## boora2

stuiec said:


> We need another Island. Australia turned out pretty well dinnit? :shifty:


In OZ POCOs routinely overfuse 66,33 and 11kV lines.adjust reclosers to reclose up to 10 times to try to get the message through to thieves,well this liney told me at the Bonnyrigg Substation a methhead tried to bust open a fence to steal the ground mat,brought down a 132kV main,right onto the gas tank,KABOOM,exit one Lebanese criminal,the liney told the ambos,fxxk these sandnxxxers,let Allah sort him out,no virgins for you scumbagus talibanus.


----------



## B4T

ce2two said:


> The other day thieves broke into a sub station cut high voltage wires and it gave one of the thieves 3rd degree burns :laughing:he will lose both hands:lol::lol::icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin::brows:well deserved....this was in CALIFORNIA...try wiping your ass now:thumbsup:


He will have a tax payer funded wiper for the rest of his life..


----------



## Chris1971

Today I brought in some scrap copper. They wrote down the make, model # and license plate number in the parking lot. When I went in they took my drivers license info before they weighed the scrap. When I was getting paid by the cashier took a picture of me. They also took a video of my scrap and me while it was being weighed. Do you think they went overboard?


----------



## denny3992

farlsincharge said:


> Should have put him out with a shovel.


Roflmao


----------



## denny3992

CanadianBrad said:


> I gotta agree with John, a death penalty for thievery is pretty harsh.
> 
> However, if the appropriate bodies were to determine that his medical care was to be restricted to the bare minimum, and he must then pay off his debts and live the rest of his life disfigured, I'd call that fair.
> 
> I'd also like to see some courtroom judge stand up and laugh at the guy when he tries to sue.


People could die due to his theft- loss of power.....


----------



## denny3992

Chris1971 said:


> Today I brought in some scrap copper. They wrote down the make, model # and license plate number in the parking lot. When I went in they took my drivers license info before they weighed the scrap. When I was getting paid by the cashier took a picture of me. They also took a video of my scrap and me while it was being weighed. Do you think they went overboard?


Nope


----------



## Chris1971

How about a DNA test also?


----------

